# Whats Francisco Lachowski norwood level now?



## oldcell (Dec 17, 2019)

I would say still nw2
This is bad photo but i saw it here and i think it looks good on mature men

Also i think he can still fraud it nice with haircut, nto totally game over


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 17, 2019)

Slightly over noorwood 2


----------



## Maxillacel (Dec 17, 2019)

holy shit its over


----------



## ProjectAscension (Dec 17, 2019)

Maxillacel said:


> holy shit its over



The Norwood reaper comes for us all


----------



## oldcell (Dec 17, 2019)

Maxillacel said:


> holy shit its over


He still looks good at modeling photos, and when he comb it over a bit
Anyone can have bad photos


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 17, 2019)

NW2.5
Wet hair looks worse than dry hair though. He could probably fraud to NW0 with Curtains, his hair is still thick and dense probably


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 17, 2019)

Holy shit!
The age pill is fucking BRUTAL!!


----------



## bassfreak (Dec 17, 2019)

ProjectAscension said:


> The Norwood reaper comes for us all


im hoping not for me


----------



## oldcell (Dec 17, 2019)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Slightly over noorwood 2


 ITs norwood 2 for me..norwood 3 looks much worse, just a mature hairline


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 17, 2019)

Barbarossa_ said:


> Holy shit!
> The age pill is fucking BRUTAL!!


Nah it's not. I don't think he gives a fuck about his Norwood at this point


----------



## oldcell (Dec 17, 2019)

LowTierNormie said:


> NW2.5
> Wet hair looks worse than dry hair though. He could probably fraud to NW0 with Curtains, his hair is still thick and dense probably


This..
I posted his photo because when its wet it looks recessed, but with some curtains and dry it still looks good


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Dec 17, 2019)

oldcell said:


> ITs norwood 2 for me..norwood 3 looks much worse, just a mature hairline


Hes not noorwood 3 slightly over noorwood 2 i mean like a noorwood 2.5


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Dec 17, 2019)

Death of a PSL legend


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 17, 2019)

NW3 almost


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Dec 17, 2019)

this is not the original pic


----------



## Mayorga (Dec 17, 2019)

This is not the original picture - 

also lol if you think he won't just get it filled with a HT when it gets bad


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Dec 17, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> This is not the original picture -
> 
> also lol if you think he won't just get it filled with a HT when it gets bad



KEK

fucking OP, I knew something was fishy


----------



## oldcell (Dec 17, 2019)

Mayorga said:


> This is not the original picture -
> 
> also lol if you think he won't just get it filled with a HT when it gets bad



I got catfished..
Lol at some smartass morphed his hariline
He is still 1.5 here, zero issues
Also i realized, at Op picture, half of his lower third dissaperared


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 17, 2019)

closer to 3 than 2

he already descended a lot just by balding 😞


----------



## middayshowers (Dec 17, 2019)

how the mighty have fallen

F for chico


----------



## softLoverr (Dec 17, 2019)

And this is why being a prettyboy sucks. They all age like shit, since they have no dimorphism. When they start balding, losing collagen they look like tired uncles, always chase masculinity. Masculine men can slay 20 year old foids when they are 40+


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 17, 2019)

Literally only thing that made Chico what he was were his hair and size


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Dec 17, 2019)

You are dumb asf


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Fubarcel (Dec 17, 2019)

He looks dead inside jfl


----------



## spark (Dec 17, 2019)

apollothegun said:


> Nah it's not. I don't think he gives a fuck about his Norwood at this point


it's brutal for the ones who missed out, not really brutal for Chico that is for sure


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 17, 2019)

How far do you have to descend into abject misery in order to photoshop a higher norwood level on Chico to try and get validation online? Pathetic.


----------



## Deleted member 3593 (Dec 17, 2019)

You actually morphed his hairline im legit dying in laughter rn LOL


----------



## Fubarcel (Dec 17, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> How far do you have to descend into abject misery in order to photoshop a higher norwood level on Chico to try and get validation online? Pathetic.


It's nothing new to PSL forums, Lookism had endless balding Gandy morphs, this one being my favorite


----------



## oldcell (Dec 18, 2019)

[LeQUOTE="OwlGod, post: 1318002, member: 2227"]
You are dumb asf
[/QUOTE]
Legit af


justanothergymcell said:


> How far do you have to descend into abject misery in order to photoshop a higher norwood level on Chico to try and get validation online? Pathetic.


Brutal..byt yeah this morph lookes so real like sick many thought its real


----------



## SixFootManlet (Dec 18, 2019)

oldcell said:


> i think it looks good on mature men


The classic norwooder's cope


justanothergymcell said:


> How far do you have to descend into abject misery in order to photoshop a higher norwood level on Chico to try and get validation online? Pathetic.


Morphs like that take 3 seconds you incel.

Anyway, this is a better morph:


----------



## oldcell (Dec 21, 2019)

Hobby of same people here - morphing Chico into incel


----------



## jfcage (Dec 21, 2019)

No wonder, his father went bald as well.


----------



## oldcell (Dec 21, 2019)

jfcage said:


> No wonder, his father went bald as well.


Fucking slayer AVI
Tom Berrenger at platoon
He looks better than any phags posted here


----------



## jfcage (Dec 21, 2019)

oldcell said:


> Fucking slayer AVI
> Tom Berrenger at platoon
> He looks better than any phags posted here



Finally someone who recognizes a real slayer. Indeed prime Tom Berenger was a chad, but most importantly he looked DOM and intimidating, so he looked much better than most of the pretty boy cucks posted here. Furthermore he played a dark triad psychopath in Platoon, so he was truly a slayer.


----------



## Fubarcel (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## needsolution (Dec 21, 2019)

Fubarcel said:


> View attachment 199868


Gold


----------



## oldcell (Dec 21, 2019)

jfcage said:


> Finally someone who recognizes a real slayer. Indeed prime Tom Berenger was a chad, but most importantly he looked DOM and intimidating, so he looked much better than most of the pretty boy cucks posted here. Furthermore he played a dark triad psychopath in Platoon, so he was truly a slayer.


My sister had a crush on him and she was like 13-14 when watched the movie lol


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Dec 21, 2019)

Didn't read half this shit but fucking lol anyone who NW photoshops a model. What are they achieving by doing this? You are still incel in your basement after you morph chico.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 21, 2019)

and finally, just to put our guy back to the top where he belongs, this was 2 months ago:


thus balance in the universe has been restored


----------



## 6'4 looksmaxxxer (Dec 21, 2019)

Nw 2


----------



## needsolution (Dec 21, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> and finally, just to put our guy back to the top where he belongs, this was 2 months ago:
> 
> 
> thus balance in the universe has been restored



Tbh Chico is kind of guy who dont care about his looks. He takes pics from worst angles, in not best lighting and show his weaker features pretty often. If he tried so hard then he could get his prime shine again, especially in pics if he tried frauding like most people do.


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 21, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> How far do you have to descend into abject misery in order to photoshop a higher norwood level on Chico to try and get validation online? Pathetic.


Was thinking the same thing when someone pointed out it was fake. JFL just sad.


----------



## subhuman incel (Dec 22, 2019)

chico looks like shit with a beard


----------

